# New Brother here from Colorful Colorado



## Ermias Abebe (May 5, 2019)

Salutations Brothers. I am new to the forum and new to our gentle craft. I have just recently had the pleasure and honor of sitting in my first tyled meeting and am very excited about the journey ahead. I welcome any good council or kind words my brethren may have for me. Please feel free to reach out. Collins 19 A.F & A.M.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (May 5, 2019)

Welcome Brother


----------



## bro.william (May 6, 2019)

I'm not so far from my first tyled meeting as to forget the excitement.  So far, it's only gotten better from there.  You're in a good place.  Welcome, brother.


----------



## Ermias Abebe (May 6, 2019)

Thank you kindly Brothers


----------



## Brother JC (May 6, 2019)

Welcome, my Brother.


----------



## Keith C (May 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Center (May 19, 2019)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Winter (May 19, 2019)

Welcome to the forum and the Order! You are in for an interesting journey, to be sure.


----------



## Bloke (May 31, 2019)

Congratulations and Welcome !

Advice - be happy and communicate happiness to others, listen to the lessons and try to live them.


----------



## Bro Sony (May 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------

